# Vista Ultimate random BSOD (storport.sys)



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello,

I have bought a desktop about 5 month ago and it never has been stable.
I have random freezes (BSOD when I am lucky) every now and then.
I have given back the PC for reparation 2 times already. They changed the mobo and the second time the ram, but the same issue still pop.

The BSOD is always the same, a 0x000000D1 code about storport.sys

Nothing installed asside from the microsoft updates, no change of hardware.
I tried to use the latest storport.sys driver available from microsoft (even a beta version for a KB not yet deployed), but that did not help.

Here is the minidump from dbg tool:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Shock\Desktop\crash logs\Mini031209-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82045000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8215cc70
Debug session time: Thu Mar 12 00:05:31.583 2009 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:52.426
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805b36cb}

Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000024, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 805b36cb, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 8217c868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 8215c420
 00000024 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11
805b36cb 8b7e24          mov     edi,dword ptr [esi+24h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  8213abe8 -- (.trap 0xffffffff8213abe8)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=876aced8 ebx=876aced8 ecx=876acfd8 edx=00000000 esi=00000000 edi=8a2c5cd8
eip=805b36cb esp=8213ac5c ebp=8213ac68 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+0x11:
805b36cb 8b7e24          mov     edi,dword ptr [esi+24h] ds:0023:00000024=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 805b36cb to 8209fd24

STACK_TEXT:  
8213abe8 805b36cb badb0d00 00000000 879ccd02 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac
8213ac68 805b1815 876aced8 876aced8 8a2c5cd8 storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+0x11
8213aca4 805b16af 879ccd48 88e4a008 8213d920 storport!RaUnitAsyncError+0x15a
8213acd8 805ae31f 88e4a008 8213ad40 8213ad50 storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0xe6
8213ace8 820fb450 879e20a4 879e2030 00000000 storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x28
8213ad50 820f9edd 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x147
8213ad54 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x49


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11
805b36cb 8b7e24          mov     edi,dword ptr [esi+24h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: storport

IMAGE_NAME:  storport.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  494a9973

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_VRF_storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11

BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_VRF_storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> .trap 0xffffffff8213abe8
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=876aced8 ebx=876aced8 ecx=876acfd8 edx=00000000 esi=00000000 edi=8a2c5cd8
eip=805b36cb esp=8213ac5c ebp=8213ac68 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+0x11:
805b36cb 8b7e24          mov     edi,dword ptr [esi+24h] ds:0023:00000024=????????
0: kd> lmvm storport
start    end        module name
805ad000 805ee000   storport   (pdb symbols)          c:\websymbols\storport.pdb\D72CCBFC6FC34C3FBC6F6B4578E99B722\storport.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: storport.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\websymbols\storport.sys\494A997341000\storport.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
    Image name: storport.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Dec 18 19:41:55 2008 (494A9973)
    CheckSum:         00026814
    ImageSize:        00041000
    File version:     6.0.6001.22333
    Product version:  6.0.6001.22333
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0000.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     storport.sys
    OriginalFilename: storport.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.22333
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.22333 (vistasp1_ldr.081217-1620)
    FileDescription:  Microsoft Storage Port Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

A couple of additions:
This is with Windows Vista Ultimate 32bits.
Also the error reference some RAID stuff, but I have only 1 HD and I verified in the bios, all options related to RAID are disabled.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

After reading this thread 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ellite-w-vista-bsod-amp-internet-trouble.html

I analysed the dump again with more command options and saw that I still have some Zone Alarm dlls roaming around after de-installing it.
I will try to clean that up (Hopefully I can still run a "clean" de-installer).
I will also try the driver checker tool mention in the thread.

I'll post any results here.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll continue my lonely thread, if it can help someone with the same issue.
The BSOD are not so "random" anymore (wish I could edit the title).

I got rid of most of the vestige of ZA, un-registering and then deleting remaining dlls. 
I run the driver verification (3 first check box until IRQ stuff, all dlls not microsoft + storport.sys) while using the system for several hours, everything has been stable.

From my experience, this system would have freezes and BSOD (always with storport.sys) some times after installing windows updates. So a few weeks ago, I turned windows update off (but I still got freeze, to see that updates were still installed in the background...), then I put the option to ask me to install new update. 

Now that it was somehow stable, I decided to turn updates on again to try my luck, and after reboot, baam driver verifier kicks in BSOD.
Ran in safe mode to disable verifier (it was a recurent BSOD). 
The culprit was nvoclock.sys from nTuneCmd.exe.
After a system restore, I deinstalled Nvidia performance tools (was a pain to exactly fine what was hooked to the nTuneCmd since the name of the tool changed but not the file...).

For some reason, the nTuneCmd.exe would be launched/tested (??) after a windows update. Even thought it was not on the run options (but other nvidia stuff are, maybe internal linked tools, if ntune is found, there is an automatic check after a system update), it would run.

Now I am back with the latest windows update installed, za cleaned up, nTune gone. But I am pretty sure I am not off the hook yet. I will run again the driver verifier in the background (same options), and post if the next windows update succeed or if I get a new dump from driver verifier.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Morning -

I see in your 1st post that the bugcheck was 0xd1 and the dump was verifier-enabled. Did you ever get the verifier-enabled tell-tale bugcheck 0xc4 naming Zone Alarm? If not - besides the mentioned thread, what (in the dumps/ dbg) led you to Zone Alarm - i.e., any specific reference in the dumps? For info, the verifier can force other bugchecks besides 0xc4.

It looks to me like you have been through the hardware gauntlet with new mobo and RAM. I can take a look at software side to see if anything evident. Please follow THESE steps which will dump system info and all available mini kernel dumps. Attach the resulting zip(s) to your next post. I must tell you that 0xd1 more often than not does point to hardware (unknown origin) as the cause rather than software - especially when a Microsoft driver is listed as the probable cause. The 2 primary ways for corruption to develop in an MS driver is either hardware problems (like faulty RAM "losing" a portion of the kernel code in transit) or infection. 

Did you run the System File Checker/ repair utility (SFC) or perform a system repair using the recovery partition or your Vista DVD? Either would replace the storport.sys driver if corrupted. I suggest that you run SFC and make sure that all Windows Updates and manufacturer driver updates are installed.

Did the manufacturer's repair Techs re-install Vista? Have you? I would recommend it highly during your warranty period as this may be the 1st item on the Techs todo list next time to prove to you that it is not their hardware causing BSODs. This is something that you want to do soon and moniter before and after BSODs. You will see in the output of the batch script a literal ton of system information that will assist you in easily keeping track of your system crashes. Be sure to keep an eye on the Device Manager (devmgmt.msc) and these two -

WERCON - Problem Reports and Solutions
START | *wercon* - view problem history

Reliability Monitor 
START | *perfmon /rel* - this will provide you with daily summaries of un/ installed programs and Windows Updates

I would also ask if heat could be causing problems for you. I never really understood the extensive role that heat plays in computer performance as I never used a laptop for prolonged periods in one place until the last year or so. I found that a new HP Vista SP1 x64 would intermittantly freeze and at times lock up requiring the plug to be pulled. I soon learned thanks to others here that some basic ventilation and not pusing a single system near capacity 12 hours straight helped a great deal. I noticed that IE 7 would hang for 10-20 seconds at times and would then take off when the temps dropped 10°-20°F. I simply lifted it off the bed or couch. Check your temps out w/ Speedfan. Download, install and then run it at elevated admin level (right-click/ run as admin). See if there is any correlation between heat and system freezes.

SPeedfan - http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

To run SFC, bring up an elevated cmd prompt and type *sfc /scannow*. Re-boot upon completion to allow files in use to complete repairs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello and thanks for taking the time to post. Highly appreciated, cannot thank you enough.

I will try to answer your question, and will come back to you when I have more results (might take a few days from now)

_*Did you ever get the verifier-enabled tell-tale bugcheck 0xc4 naming Zone Alarm? If not - besides the mentioned thread, what (in the dumps/ dbg) led you to Zone Alarm - i.e., any specific reference in the dumps? For info, the verifier can force other bugchecks besides 0xc4.*_
The zone alarm track was only a self track when I analysed the dump attached to my first mail. I saw that some zone alarm dlls were in my system, but I de-installed it already before. For me it was just not clean on this side so I decided to search the web and find what should be cleaned up if not desinstalled properly.
The driver verifier did not go on 0xc4 for a zone alarm dll no, because I run it after I clean that up.

*It looks to me like you have been through the hardware gauntlet with new mobo and RAM. I can take a look at software side to see if anything evident. Please follow THESE steps which will dump system info and all available mini kernel dumps. Attach the resulting zip(s) to your next post. I must tell you that 0xd1 more often than not does point to hardware (unknown origin) as the cause rather than software - especially when a Microsoft driver is listed as the probable cause. The 2 primary ways for corruption to develop in an MS driver is either hardware problems (like faulty RAM "losing" a portion of the kernel code in transit) or infection. *

The tech guy from the shops seems to agree with you, as they went throught changing already the hardware twice. I run AVG as antivirus, I will check again if my system is infected (if you have advice on more check needed, please don't hesitate).
I have a hunch that the problem is reported on storport.sys, but it comes from something else which hold the resource that storport wants to use, hence the driver crash on nvosclock.sys. I am not at home yet, but will definitly run what you asked and will attached it soon (sorry for the delay)

*Did you run the System File Checker/ repair utility (SFC) or perform a system repair using the recovery partition or your Vista DVD? Either would replace the storport.sys driver if corrupted. I suggest that you run SFC and make sure that all Windows Updates and manufacturer driver updates are installed.*
That I did not do yet. Was the next step comming since I saw another thread being analysed and pointing out this tool (I am very new to vista, I have just switch with this PC, which was never stable enough to be used in large extend. Now I take the time to learn about how to debug those issues -while interresting, knowing seven is on its way is quite disheartning -
Will do that asap.

*Did the manufacturer's repair Techs re-install Vista? Have you? I would recommend it highly during your warranty period as this may be the 1st item on the Techs todo list next time to prove to you that it is not their hardware causing BSODs. This is something that you want to do soon and moniter before and after BSODs. You will see in the output of the batch script a literal ton of system information that will assist you in easily keeping track of your system crashes. Be sure to keep an eye on the Device Manager (devmgmt.msc) and these two -

WERCON - Problem Reports and Solutions
START | wercon - view problem history

Reliability Monitor 
START | perfmon /rel - this will provide you with daily summaries of un/ installed programs and Windows Updates*

Exactly, if I bring the PC again, they will re-install. Currently it was not done. I was wondering since I have vista ultimate, about downgrading to XP pro for free. But I will hold a bit and may re-install Vista myself (at least to learn about it more).
It was pre-installed and tested at the shop (not much time to do it myself, I am paying that now  )
Device manager had one item yellow, the 4To6 thingy which I checked and was told harmless. I disabled it a few weeks ago, but that did not solve anything.
Thanks for the tip of the monitoring tools. Will check those.


_*I would also ask if heat could be causing problems for you. I never really understood the extensive role that heat plays in computer performance as I never used a laptop for prolonged periods in one place until the last year or so. I found that a new HP Vista SP1 x64 would intermittantly freeze and at times lock up requiring the plug to be pulled. I soon learned thanks to others here that some basic ventilation and not pusing a single system near capacity 12 hours straight helped a great deal. I noticed that IE 7 would hang for 10-20 seconds at times and would then take off when the temps dropped 10°-20°F. I simply lifted it off the bed or couch. Check your temps out w/ Speedfan. Download, install and then run it at elevated admin level (right-click/ run as admin). See if there is any correlation between heat and system freezes.*_
I also suspected heat problem because before being able to get the BSOD, it was only freezes. I hahave been using speedfan to monitor heat, but the system is stable in that area (I do have a thermaltake case, with advance ventilation, no overclocking done).
Now I may have read things wrong, and I won't totally rule out heat, but to be honnest I think it looks good in this area.


I am gonna run sfc, and collect the things you asked for. I will check this weekend if I still get problems. 
Right now the status is I got this 0xc4 error with verifier about the nvoclock.sys from nTuneCmd.exe, which is removed. 
-I will run the verifier more to see if I get other 0xc4 errors or not, especially after a system update (it cannot be about nTune anymore !).
-Check for virus and vulnerability once more.
-use the sfc
-collect the information you required and post it with my next post around the weekend.

Thank you again for the support.
Regards
Shock


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Was much faster than forseen.
I have run sfc, and the result was 100% completed: Windows resource protection did not find any integrity violation.
Scan of the PC with AVG 4.8 did not find any virus.

I attach what you requested, and so in the perfmon that I still got the complain about 4to6 driver (I thought I disabled that...). Will try again to disable it.
I will also run again the verifier while using the pc to see if I can force another BSOD.

I will keep posting new BSOD if I get new ones in the meantimes.

Thanks again for your support, highly appreciated.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

So I am back at square one, with a 0xD1 BSOD, again about storport.sys

I would like to run a complete scan of the harddrive with scandisk. Which options should I use and where is the report after it is finished (windows boot after the check and I don't know where to look) ?


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

The PC froze twice again (no BSOD, no dump badfully)
I re-ran a complete check of both disk (check disk) and ram (memtest+).
Both ran without issues found,
Memtest86+ passed 100%, but I could not enable the ECC option for testing a second complete pass (was always off. even when setting recommanded or on in the options, I don't know if it is relevant)

Other checking tools (sfc, verifier) are not finding anything.
The driver 6to4 cannot load still, maybe if there was a way to fix that (or should I just de-instal it completly)

This storport.sys being a dll only on Vista Ultimate and not Windows XP Pro, I am really thinking now to use my downgrade right to XP Pro with my Ultimate license. I think there are some conflict with some of my material and Vista.
I could also try to dl the coming beta of Vista SP2 in advance (I think it is possible, but I don't know how).

If someone as findings on the files I attached earlier, please feel free to pin point me to some direction, because I am really clueless.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

1st, thank you for your detailed answers to my questions. Those answers plus the literal ton of system information that you provided will hopefully get us somewhere. I did read your reply and follow-up posts. 

The batch script that you ran picked up 10 mini kernel dump files with timestamps from 13 Jan 09 to 13 March 09. One report tells me that the date you purchased the system was 21 Oct 08 (this could also be the most recent install of Vista as well). While I don't see an escalation in the BSODs, I find it odd that there is no indication of a BSOD prior to 13 Jan. Does this day mean anything to you (i.e., did you make any type of system change on or before 13 Jan)? By "no escalation" I mean that the BSODs are seemingly random. There is one period of 20 days with none followed by 4 days with one BSOD each day. Then all is quiet for 15 days, etc... There is no pattern that I can see. On 13 March, there were 2 - and that brings us up to where the information that I have ends.

I ran the 10 dumps and none point to Zone Alarm, but I think it prudent of you to suspect it - I know I definitely would, given its history. You did mention that ZA was gone by the time you initially ran the driver verifier.

I found varying bugchecks -

```
BugCheck D1, {a4f3eef0, 2, 1, 805ae7f7}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaUnitAsyncError+13c )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck C4, {83, 73206e69, 4, 73206}
Probably caused by : nvoclock.sys ( nvoclock+64c4 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck C4, {83, 616e6769, 4, 616e6}
Probably caused by : nvoclock.sys ( nvoclock+64c4 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805b36cb}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 24, {1904aa, 8e09e9b0, 8e09e6ac, 83226805}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsReportDirNotify+13 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {81704ef0, 2, 1, 805b37f7}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaUnitAsyncError+13c )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805ad6ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805b46ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805a86ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 9F, {4, 258, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!PopBuildDeviceNotifyListWatchdog+27 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805b26ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
```

.


All dumps were labeled VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP. There were 2 0xc4 driver verifier bugchecks that flagged the NVIDIA utility driver *nvoclock.sys * as the culprit. A summary of bugchecks and their probable cause for crash -

*oxc4* - DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION = driver verifier flagged a driver; p/c *nvoclock.sys*

*0x24* - NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM = a problem exists with the NTFS file system; p/c = *storport.sys*, MS storage port driver

*0x9f* - DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE = a driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state; p/c = NT Kernel (actual faulting driver not named)

*0xd1* - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL = a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory when it should not have (IRQL too high)

I did find a MS KB on "6TO4", although it does not contain much info about it - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/953944

I do know 6TO4 is related to the new IPv6 (Internet Protocol version 6) that will replace IPv4, born in the early 1980's. IPv6 is all about security. It is possible that your router does not handle IPv6. I don't believe this to be a major concern right now considering that you can achieve Internet connectivity.

Varying bugchecks usually mean that a hardware problem exists. I know that your system manufacturer has replaced several major hardware parts and that you are considering reverting to XP. I would hate to see you do that. Vista may have had its problems after initial public introduction in January 2007, but I can tell you that as Windows Updates came in followed by SP1 (which is a roll-up of prior updates plus additional ones), Vista has without a doubt become a force to be reckoned with. I have purchase several Vista systems and now find them to be as fast and as reliable as XP. Also, I took one x64 and one x86 Vista system and loaded Windows 7 onto them. The transition was seamless. The x86 had a compatibility problem with a fingerprint driver. Outside of that, the overall performance is stellar for these Win 7 systems. I only mention Win 7 here b/c of your comments regarding learning Vista only to have MS now introduce Win 7. Win 7 is very much like Vista. My kids nor family members realized they were using a Win 7 system until I told them. They did know something was very different when 1st using Vista opposed to XP. So, the things you learn while going through your initial Vista period will in fact benefit you in the future when you transition to Windows 7.

As for your current Vista system problems, I would advise that you contact the manufacturer again and make these most recent BSODs known so the problems are on the record. Then I highly suggest that you re-install Vista and see what happens next. The re-install process takes approx 1 - 1.5 hours, mostly system time (i.e., no "baby-sitting"). Back-up any personal files that you want (docs, pics, etc...) then insert your Vista DVD and re-boot. Choose the option to restore the system to factory defaults.

Once at desktop, allow ALL Windows Updates in, including ALL manufacturer's driver updates. Then install the anti-virus of your choice and use the system for 24-48 hours before installing additional programs. I would advise you to install new programs slowly (maybe a few hours between each) to give you time to check the stability of the system. Keep an eye on WERCON (wercon.exe) and the Reliability Monitor (perfmon /rel). 

The one thing that troubles me are all of the references to RAID that I see in the dumps. I am not hardware savvy by any means and have never had a RAID configuration, but I fail to understand why this comes up in your system apparently causing BSODs. You can see the references to RAID if you look in the 1st code box - RAID is mentioned to the right side of the "probable cause" driver name. That gibberish is the program line that failed and is in Assembler code. Every single 0xd1 BSD mentions RAID. An example of the RAID program instruction line -

```
storport![COLOR=Red]Raid[/COLOR]UnitReleaseIrp+11
```
That instruction seems to me to have something to do with releasing a RAID unit. Exactly what it means, I am unsure of. I find RAID drivers loaded into RAM, RAID services running, but I fail to see a RAID configuration in your system. You have a single 300 GB hard drive and a DVD drive. If you can shed light on this or correct an inaccurate assumption that I made, please feel free to do so. Correct anything you would like that I have mentioned here. I can only learn from such.

I hope that the information I have provided helps you in some manner. Sorry for such a long post, but this is rather normal for me.

You can find a somewhat more detailed bugcheck summary below and the full dbug logs attached to this post. Please ask any questions or make any comments that you would like. I will answer those that I can and hopefully be able to point you in a direction for an answer to those that I do not.

Finally, I would stay away from Vista SP2 beta, IE 8 beta and Windows 7 beta. The introduction of any beta (test version) could be a violation of your warranty agreement with your system manufacturer. I recently faced such a problem with one system here. Furthermore, a beta version can lead to system instability. I would suggest that you achieve stability with the current system before attempting to run a beta version of any product.

I hope you have a good day.

Kind Regards from the US. . .

JC

.

*Bugcheck Summary*

```
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Mar 13 20:32:29.486 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:26.329
BugCheck D1, {a4f3eef0, 2, 1, 805ae7f7}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaUnitAsyncError+13c )
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Mar 13 03:35:58.908 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:02.781
BugCheck C4, {83, 73206e69, 4, 73206}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvoclock.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvoclock.sys
Probably caused by : nvoclock.sys ( nvoclock+64c4 )
PROCESS_NAME:  nTuneCmd.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Mar 13 03:22:28.837 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:19.680
BugCheck C4, {83, 616e6769, 4, 616e6}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvoclock.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvoclock.sys
Probably caused by : nvoclock.sys ( nvoclock+64c4 )
PROCESS_NAME:  nTuneCmd.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Mar 11 19:05:31.583 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:52.426
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805b36cb}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Feb 23 04:45:56.350 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:49:23.193
BugCheck 24, {1904aa, 8e09e9b0, 8e09e6ac, 83226805}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsReportDirNotify+13 )
PROCESS_NAME:  prime95.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Feb 19 21:53:13.022 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:20.740
BugCheck D1, {81704ef0, 2, 1, 805b37f7}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaUnitAsyncError+13c )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Jan 30 21:30:52.308 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:01:35.071
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805ad6ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Jan 30 17:28:09.896 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:07.739
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805b46ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Jan 29 15:44:51.231 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:46.119
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805a86ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Jan 26 17:37:19.068 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:51:23.020
BugCheck 9F, {4, 258, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!PopBuildDeviceNotifyListWatchdog+27 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Jan 13 13:42:39.149 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:25.992
BugCheck D1, {24, 2, 0, 805b26ba}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+11 )
PROCESS_NAME:  nTuneService.ex
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

by [B][COLOR=Red]jcgriff2[/COLOR][/B], http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/185203.html
03-16-09
```


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

The raid stuff, I also noticed (if you see the second post of the thread). 
But I didn't know that the raid driver loaded in memory are a suspicious behavior.. That I will check for sure a bit more because I also did not understand it. I have one drive, everything RAID is disable in the bios.

For the date of crashes, I can shed some light. The 2 weeks of no problem were when the system was waiting for the new ram (none available in the shop). As for the starting date of the dumps, I stupidely ran CC cleaner on the dumps beginning of the year (I don't use it anymore since I read this forum)...

I want to postpone reinstalling for the time being as I am still making some test.
What I can share more is that the system seems stable (will not crash) if I run the verifier on storport.sys in the background. I suspect the IRQL check makes storport higher priority in the system, and will prevent it to BSOD. 
Now the interesting things that happen is that after a while of the system running like that, the DVD drive will not work anymore. It would refuse to load any CD or DVD (read CD blank and not recognized DVD).
I then need to reboot. I remember having the same kind of issues with internet which would not work anymore after a while (both with explorer or with firefox) in the very beginning of buying the PC, but somehow I did not encountered that anymore.

I think the raid stuff, the dvd drive blocked, the freeze on storport are not coincidence.
Also the very last 2 freezes I got was with a change in the BIOS, the DVD drive was set without IDE extension, and was not working properly. I fixed that, and did not get a freeze in 24h (with all windows update done, but with storport.sys on verifier).

Next step is to run the system without the verifier on storport.sys and I am convinced I will freeze again within 4 days.
After such a freeze, I plan to de-install the DVD driver and make Vista re-detect it.
I will also check if some raid could bug over a disk and DVD burner (they are positioned in a way that the 2 could be set to RAID, but come on, DVD burner are no HD T_T).

Thank you again for your checking, I didn't notice the ntfs stuff. The c4 crashes have been caused by nvoclock being "veriried". This dll is no more loaded in memory since I deinstalled nTuneCmd (Nvidia monitoring tool).

Another symptom of my problem. After a freeze, my system will not boot and lock on DVD drive (once again, the DVD drive). If I change the BIOS to force a boot on C drive first, I will likely get a freeze, and a BSOD about BOOT error (9x i think). I then need to wait some time (a few hours) and the system will boot again. It is not due to temperature, but I think to some capacitor being discharge and purging something in the system really corrupted at that stage. I ran memtest86+ overnight with 15+ pass done without errors. I don't think the ram is bad.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

The raid controller stuff comes yet again from nvidia, and likely from the same batch of tools installed with the nVidia Ntune stuff. I need to check if nvcpl.exe (or something like that) service is running, it could very well be the main culprit of my issues.

This Ntune stuff, especially the raid part as an history of instability with Vista. I didn't dig that lead too much more because I have no raid system, but I need to re-check that side or so it seems.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

nvstor32.sys raidport2 reset is an event from the event log which keeps on coming after a freeze. 
As I was completly locked out of the PC, I removed the DVD drive to test, and now I can log again. I will test without the dvd drive to see if that is the problem.

The configuration is badfully port0 dvd drive, port1 hd on the same sata driver (nvstor32.sys).
If the system prove stable without the dvd, I have 2 options :
Get the pc back to the shop and ask they use sata1 port0 for the dvd and sata3 port1 for the hd (no raid confusion possible), or I can remove the sata driver from vista and let it reinstal the default from microsoft. But for this second option, I have a question: can I do that without issues? It sounds weird to remove the HD driver, I would assume everything will freeze after that... What is the way to do that ?


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

I got windows update asking me to install a SATA driver from Nvidia dated 2007/07/12 ! Off course it failed because it would have been a downgrade (Windows update error 80070103)

After refreshing my updates, I got that I was up to date... very strange but totally related to what is going on in the end. I need to found what driver I need for my PC. 

Somebody know how to force a downgrade and where I can find this "update" again (no more in my list)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I am seeing too many problems here - some of which defy logic - mine! I can't implore enough the importance of re-installing Vista. IMHO, the Tech's I believe will simply shake their heads in agreement with you, then turn around and do just that - re-install Vista.

I strongly advise that you do this first.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

I am stubborn, and won't reinstall Vista just yet.
If I bring the PC and they re-install they are gonna put back everything like they did before, and surely the Sata drivers among the stuff, which are looking faulty. 

The last changes I did really seems to have helped. I have removed a lot of nvidia services (which were installed by the tech guys in the first place...), and the pc seems stable (24h no freeze, no event errors).
The last track which I was checking was the event log. The event log was reporting nvstor32 errors (no more since last changes), about a raid port 2 failing to be reset. I suspect something from the nforce drivers. 

Next dump I get is gonna be much cleaner, so we should be able to identify the real problem. I suspect the nforce driver (nvstor32 is the one...). I need to know how to replace this one. Re-installing Vista with default driver should work, but there must be another way to change this one driver. I think because I have Vista Ultimate, the problem appear on the storport, but on another Vista version, or on XP it would be directly a nvstor32 error appearing (so downgrading may not solve the issue). I looked upon nvstor32 compatibility with nforce sata stuff. There are a lot of people advising to get specific version depending on the mobo, or even just go with the default microsoft driver for sATA.

I'll post my next dump


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Well no dump since the PC is not BSODing any more.
However, I did get a sequence of freezes once, which were handled without BSOD.

The problem is now 99% pinpointed to nvstor32.sys. At the time of freezes, the event log was reporting a warning with event ID 129 (failed to reset Raid port 2). 
This is a "known" issue of nforce driver, but usually if you run a raid configuration. 
Some people advises to turn command queue off from the HD. 
I don't think in my case that would do any difference, since the HD is stable and the reset event only occurs very seldomly.
Also the DVD burner was not appearing mapped in the sata driver after the serie of warning event and freeze. Now it could have been the source of the problem (error during the booting, then the dvd burner not map correctly which in turn launch this series of event).
A simple reboot solved the situation, without BSOD. The DVD burner was mapped again, and the event were not produced anymore.

With an open mind, the problem can still be hardware.
Damaged Sata cable that link to the DVD and/or the HD.
Damaged power cable that link to the DVD and/or HD.
Damaged DVD burner, or HD (I really don't think the HD as a problem)
Damaged Mother board (parts that handles the sata)

I will still monitor the current situation. If the freezes still comes more than once every 3 days, I will try to removed the nforce drivers and get Vista to use the Vista driver (does someone as a link to how to proceed which such an operation ? removing the driver of the live hard disk sounds like shooting my feet while trying to run a 100m). Or attach the DVD burner in another Sata slot so that the raid configuration cannot be triggered at all by the OS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

My apologies for not going back through this thread and checking for myself - but has the mobo been replaced in this system since you got it? To your knowledge has it ever been replaced?

Reading your last few posts reminds me of a situation with a Vista system that I was privy to where events occurred that simply defied logic. As the days went on the situations became more bizarre. The issues you mention with the DVD is what jogged my memory. At one time I dumped and (roughly) counted the drivers in this Vista x64 system. The number of drivers that I recall exceeded 40,000. These of course included many "native" or generic drivers. What is the name and date of the driver listed for your DVD device - any chance it is cdrom.sys?

I ask these questions because I am now wondering about the status of your Vista license. I think it would be worth it for you to go to the Microsoft Genuine Advantage Plan (GAP) and validate your license. It is something that definitely needs to be ruled in or out. If it does not pass GAP, it would help explain some of the problems you have recently experienced.

Here is a MS KB on reduced functionality - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925582

I suggest that you go to the GAP website and take a look. Simply by going to the site DOES NOT force GAP validation. You must do that by clicking on the GAP validation button located on the left side about 1/2-way down the page.

MS GAP - www.microsoft.com/genuine

Be careful with the mobo. Read the Vista EULA. You may find yourself needing to purchase a retail copy of Vista depending on the next steps you take.

Here is the Vista EULA in PDF format - http://download.microsoft.com/docum...lish_36d0fe99-75e4-4875-8153-889cf5105718.pdf

Again, I strongly urge you in no uncertain terms to re-install Vista before making any further hardware changes. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for thinking outside the box ^^

But I passed validation no problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Didn't mean to imply that you COULD not pass validation - just that there may be some issue. I had friend recently that got a 48 hour notice to validate - he has had the PC for 4 years.

Anyway, since I know ( ! ! ) you'll be re-installing Vista at some point, why go through all the trouble of trying to 'remove' a driver from Vista when you can go into the registry and disable it?

Check this out - 
START | regedit | navigate to - 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\nvstor

2x-click on blue icon next to 'Start'; change REG_DWORD to 4 

4 = disable

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I will try that out if I still run into trouble after the last "changes".

I am now convinced that my Vista has 0 problem.
The problem is located in the motherboard, or the DVD burner.
If I am lucky, the last changes will be stable. I was in contact with the manufacturer of my xfx card. They told me to disable all IDE support chip on the card. 
My PC was running stable, but I could not start the PC once and needed to unplug once again the dvd burner so that I could boot. Now with IDE disabled, I have put back the DVD burner, and it has been stable from that time.

Anyway, since the beginning of this thread, I had no more BSOD, and only 1 freeze more than a week ago, and 1 problem to start up about 6 days ago.
The frequence of my problems have dropped significantly. 

Even if not 100% solved, it is on the right track, and the pc is now useable, which was not the case about a month ago.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for posting back. Glad to hear system is more stabilized and useable. A far cry though from what one expects or should have to endure with new system.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks jcgriff2 for the great support. 
I guess it is not easy to jump in other people problems and try remotely to give expertise.
The approach offering inside and analysis tools is the way to go.
I learned a lot with you how to debug my system.

I still got the raid reset event, and the PC eventually froze and I had yet again to disable the DVD drive to be able to boot.
So I tried to disable the nvstor32 dll ----> very bad idea :4-thatsba
BOSD resulted in next boot.
But I was expecting that (it was quite logical afterall).

I restored my system and was set to decouple the SATA drives. 5 minutes in the manual, 2 looking at the Mobo to find out that it was actually kid work to move the DVD burner from SATA 5 to SATA 4.

The PC booted without issue, let's see if I pass the weekend, then the week and then the month without this RAID event freeze madness (but I am quite confidant, there is no way the system could still see linked SATA devices to kick in RAID events !!!!)

In summery, everything bit by bit we did in this thread helped to get the PC more stable, but we were chopping trees hidding the real issue. 
It is also entirely possible that from the start, the PC would have been set without the coupled SATA devices, I may have not experienced any issues :smile:. (but I would not have learned about the new tools to debug a system)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

You are most welcome.

I learned from this as well. I may be able to prune braches leaving the tree alive and well when it comes to memory dumps and troubleshooting from the software end; however when mobo, SATA, RAID, etc... hardware issues enter the picture the chain saw comes out and trees start falling. This is why I defer to the hardware experts in such issues.

If I may - you said you expect BSOD after nvstor32.dll - why? As I mentioned, I do not have RAID configuration.

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Shockkay (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, the BSOD resulted on a reboot after de-activating the nvstor32 driver.
I was expecting this driver to be mandatory for my system to work at all (even though I do not have a raid configuration).

4 days with the new setting on the mobo, and no freeze, no stuttering, no BSOD.
I'll post after 15 days again and if no issues has arise in the meantime, we can put a solved tag on this thread.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for info & posting back with update.

JC

.


----------



## Bradfish1983 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been having the same issue with My system. I Built my PC back in January of 09 and Installed Vista Ultimate X64. Ran great for about 3 months without any issues. Then I started getting BSODs from Storeport.sys with the OXD1 code and occasional freezes. I then Upgraded to Win7 Ultimate RC in which after a week the Storeport.sys BSODs continued as well as a NVstor64 BSOD wih the intermitant freezes. I have tried most of the things you have listed above with no success. Shortly after I start my PC (15-30 min) my machine either freezes, or BSODs. Im gonna try a few more thingsyouve listed and hopefully get my machine back ontrack. Otherwise Im about to change my MOBO as everything else checks good, including a 9 hour memtest..


MSI P7N Platinum SLI MOBO
8 GB Corsair RAM
2 x XFX GeForce 9800GT (In SLI)
3 Sata HD (None on Raid)
1 Sata DVD-ROM
2.33 GHZ Quad Core Proc Intel Q8200
Thermaltake 750w Power Supply


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Bradfish1983 - I'd suggest that you start your own topic so that your issue can get the individual attention that it deserves.


----------

